# Shiawassee Nat'l Wildlife Refuge: Open House & Kid's Field Day Sept. 23-25, 2016



## USFWS Shiawassee Refuge (Sep 18, 2016)

*Free Family Backyard Field Day: Offering Games, Crafts, Treasure Hunts and Nature Exploration*
Sept. 24 @ 10AM-2PM - Green Point Environmental Learning Center (3010 Maple Street 48602). A new addition to the Shiawassee National Wildlife Refuge Open House Weekend, this free event takes place outdoors in and around our Environmental Learning Center and will highlight fun activities that families can do outdoors, within the city limits, free of charge. Activities include Relay Races, Playground Games, Face Painting, A Pokémon GO-style Scavenger Hunt, Nature Art, Fishing, Pond Dipping and other activities. Refuge Staff will be present along with law enforcement and fire crews. Light refreshments will be provided. Open to all ages.

*Family Night Hike* on Friday, September 23rd at the Ferguson Bayou Trail (6000 Bishop Road 48601) at 7PM. Explore your senses through evening experiments and games while taking a look at the refuge at night- without lights! Free. Geared towards ages 8 and up. Bug repellent recommended.

*Wild Goose Chase 5K Run/Walk* on Saturday, September 24th at 9AM. This dirt/gravel/grass loop event is organized by the Friends of Shiawassee NWR and takes place at 9AM at the Ferguson Bayou Trailhead. Registration forms can be downloaded on our website. Cost: $20. All ages. See our website for more details.

*Free Guided Kayak Trips* will be sponsored by the Flint River Watershed Coalition and will be offered Saturday and Sunday. The first will be offered from 4-5:30PM on Saturday, September 24th and the second on Sunday, September 25th. Both trips will venture into areas typically closed to visitors. This event is for ages 10 and up (space is limited). This is a free event and pre-registration is required. Call the office for registration. Bringing bug repellent and water is recommended.

*Free Nature Hikes* will be offered on Sunday, September 25th. Birding on the Refuge will begin at 8AM at the Fergusin Bayou Trail. This walk will be held by Friends of Shiawassee NWR, Board Member, Jeffery Sommer. A History and Nature Tour will begin at 2PM at Woodland Trail at the corner of Center and Stroebel Roads. This hike will be led by Volunteer Tom Horb. Recommended: bring bug repellent and water to either hike. Guides/binoculars optional.

*Opportunities to Scout for Hunts* all weekend. Hunting season is around the corner. Beginning Friday, September 23rd, this is a perfect opportunity to access all of the refuge in search of the best hunting locations. Goose Hunters will want to check out the expanded river and current land zones. This is also an opportunity for deer hunters to scout prior to the upcoming reserved hunts. All closed areas are open for this weekend. See our Hunt page on our website for more hunting details.

Contact Us: 
(989) 759-1669
[email protected]
6975 Mower Road, Saginaw, MI 48601
www.fws.gov/refuge/shiawassee


----------

